# Badlands sacrifice pack for sale



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am selling my Badlands pack. New is around $230- $270. 
Asking $150. It has only been used a couple of times and in new condition. 
Call or text 891-787-1248 in Spanish Fork


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That's 801 area code not 891


----------

